# Look at all those holes!



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

pretty crazy!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Absolutely insane


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Holey cow!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Do the fish stand any chance?

Nik,


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think all the people out there are taking the fishing too seriously. It looks more like a drinking fest


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nikster said:


> Do the fish stand any chance?
> 
> Nik,


Not if they were hungry..


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like a giant air hocky table.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

musclebeach22 said:


> I don't think all the people out there are taking the fishing too seriously. It looks more like a drinking fest


if i show up at a lake and see that many holes drilled, drinking has more merits than fishing...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hillbilly910 said:


> if i show up at a lake and see that many holes drilled, drinking has more merits than fishing...


 :Banane35::Banane35:


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

That's unbelievable. I wonder who drilled all the holes.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Holes were drilled by several of the new electric and propane auger companies. Strikemaster and Ion both have commercials from the drilling showing how many holes get drilled per charge. Cool stuff!

Salmonid


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Eliminator said:


> Looks like a giant air hocky table.


Yeah it does !!! LOL


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

One thing for sure is it is warm weather. No shanties !


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Whaler said:


> One thing for sure is it is warm weather. No shanties !


 I think the tournament rules said no shanties allowed.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Holes were drilled by several of the new electric and propane auger companies. Strikemaster and Ion both have commercials from the drilling showing how many holes get drilled per charge. Cool stuff!
> 
> Salmonid


 I saw a video on how many holes the Strikemaster would drill before you had to charge it.. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

That's really not alot of holes, I can do twice as many in half the time.


----------

